# AF/INTERNAL - Bleeding - possible reason?



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi
Am just about to start IVf cycle mid this month, but today day 12 I've had bleeding - quite heavy and it started literally when I went to the loo.
I had an injection of Gonal f to test my response about 10 days ago and I had a laparoscopy during which my tubes where removed. The scans about 10 days ago showed everything looking ok.
What could have caused the bleeding and will it mean my cycle gets delayed? 
I am having a scan tomorrow to check what might be happening but in the meantime any help/ thoughts on causes would be really appreciated.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be due to laproscopy affecting your cycle length. If you are having a scan tomorrow I would also suggest a hormone level check to pinpoint where in your cycle you are.

Ruth


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you for your reply - much appreciated. I had a period about 38 days after the lap and my cycles are normally about 32 days so it was a bit messed up.
Thanks


----------

